
Easy to Use Drag&Drop HTML Email Editor - Topolio
https://topol.io
======
thedaemon
Email should probably be plain text. Early 2000s style emails aren't really
popular. But good luck.

~~~
Epskampie
You're right, not popular at all: [https://sumo.com/stories/mailchimp-
marketing](https://sumo.com/stories/mailchimp-marketing)

------
verdverm
Does this use GrapesJS?

~~~
Topolio
We have our own solution based on Vue.JS

